# Schools to avoid / recommend



## Pavilion30

Hey there,

Im a primary newly qualified teacher from Ireland.
I've been applying for jobs in the UAE and today just got a job in a school called Wesgreen International School in Sharjah.
I've looked at other forums about this school and most reactions are very negative, so im thinking of turning the job down.
My monthly salary offer is 8075.00 AED Dirhams
From what i can see thats not to bad considering the accommodation is provided and there is little or no commute to work. Transport provided.

I was wondering is Wesgreen as bad as i've read? (unprofessional Mgt, delays in salary payment etc)

Also can anyone recommend the name of any REPUTABLE schools in UAE?
Im applying for another job in Dubai in a school called: School of Modern Skills.
Anybody heard of that school? Good or bad?

Are there any other schools to avoid or schools to recommend as a teacher?

Any advice would be most welcome. Cheers.


----------



## Hunnybunny

Pavilion30 said:


> Hey there,
> 
> Im a primary newly qualified teacher from Ireland.
> I've been applying for jobs in the UAE and today just got a job in a school called Wesgreen International School in Sharjah.
> I've looked at other forums about this school and most reactions are very negative, so im thinking of turning the job down.
> My monthly salary offer is 8075.00 AED Dirhams
> From what i can see thats not to bad considering the accommodation is provided and there is little or no commute to work. Transport provided.
> 
> I was wondering is Wesgreen as bad as i've read? (unprofessional Mgt, delays in salary payment etc)
> 
> Also can anyone recommend the name of any REPUTABLE schools in UAE?
> Im applying for another job in Dubai in a school called: School of Modern Skills.
> Anybody heard of that school? Good or bad?
> 
> Are there any other schools to avoid or schools to recommend as a teacher?
> 
> Any advice would be most welcome. Cheers.


I was always told 11-12000 was the very minimum to expect if qualified for a teaching post. Then again if you don't have much experience maybe below this is ok?


----------



## Hunnybunny

Pavilion30 said:


> Hey there,
> 
> Im a primary newly qualified teacher from Ireland.
> I've been applying for jobs in the UAE and today just got a job in a school called Wesgreen International School in Sharjah.
> I've looked at other forums about this school and most reactions are very negative, so im thinking of turning the job down.
> My monthly salary offer is 8075.00 AED Dirhams
> From what i can see thats not to bad considering the accommodation is provided and there is little or no commute to work. Transport provided.
> 
> I was wondering is Wesgreen as bad as i've read? (unprofessional Mgt, delays in salary payment etc)
> 
> Also can anyone recommend the name of any REPUTABLE schools in UAE?
> Im applying for another job in Dubai in a school called: School of Modern Skills.
> Anybody heard of that school? Good or bad?
> 
> Are there any other schools to avoid or schools to recommend as a teacher?
> 
> Any advice would be most welcome. Cheers.



On another note just be careful about mentioning schools names as some headteachers trawl the internet to find if teachers have been posting ( the international circuit of schools is very small and boy do the headteachers talk). Always best to PM when it comes to names


----------



## juicyfruit

Hi Pavillion30,

I'm in a similar situation as you - I've also been offered a job at a (different) school in Sharjah at 8K AED/month and am having some reservations, as I've found some mixed reviews online. I've come to realise 8K is a pretty low figure, but am going on the idea that costs will be low as most expenses will be covered (housing, utilities, flights.) I would PM you, but I believe you need at least 5 posts before you can send/receive messages. Let me know how you get on, as I'd be keen to hear your perspective!


----------



## gl19

Hi Pavilion30, I'm in the exact same boat as you. I got the job at Wesgreen, same salary and I'm also thinking of turning it down. How has the process been for the school in Dubai? Found any other information on them?



Pavilion30 said:


> Hey there,
> 
> Im a primary newly qualified teacher from Ireland.
> I've been applying for jobs in the UAE and today just got a job in a school called Wesgreen International School in Sharjah.
> I've looked at other forums about this school and most reactions are very negative, so im thinking of turning the job down.
> My monthly salary offer is 8075.00 AED Dirhams
> From what i can see thats not to bad considering the accommodation is provided and there is little or no commute to work. Transport provided.
> 
> I was wondering is Wesgreen as bad as i've read? (unprofessional Mgt, delays in salary payment etc)
> 
> Also can anyone recommend the name of any REPUTABLE schools in UAE?
> Im applying for another job in Dubai in a school called: School of Modern Skills.
> Anybody heard of that school? Good or bad?
> 
> Are there any other schools to avoid or schools to recommend as a teacher?
> 
> Any advice would be most welcome. Cheers.


----------



## Chocoholic

Just a word of warning - especially to Alison - naming and shaming is frowned upon BIG time! To name a place, talking about harassment etc could land you in trouble if they stumbled across this thread - especially as you are still in the country. The authorities are taking these issues seriously here now. I would consider asking mods to remove your post.

If you have serious issues, then you go and complain to the relevant authority, who can then take up your case.


----------



## doomritual

Alright, I've had my post removed because clearly I did not read the rules, so I'm going to re-write this in a more civil manner, apologies =]

As a Western person moving to the U.A.E you might find fitting into the Sharjah life style a bit difficult, if you're looking for a job in Sharjah I'd suggest looking at Choueifat Sharjah.

Other than that if you want to look up schools in Dubai, I'd suggest you take a look at Dubai College, Jumeira College, Deira International School and Universal American School, I've heard great things about them.


----------



## morm86

@ Pavillion30 I have been at Wesgreen for 2 years now and I am very happy here. 
The job is good, salary is good and the accommodation is very good! You get your own flat and school is in walking distance from most of the accommodations.
I have read what people are saying on some of these forums but me and most of my mates here are happy.
Fair enough if you are not up to the task then any school is not gonna be that excited about employing you and that is the same with Wesgreen but if you work hard here you get rewarded. 
I have reaped the benifits of a number of incentives and am particularly excited about the ipad mini we are getting for commitment to service. 

Living in the Middle East is fine as well. Be sensible respect the local culture - You are in their country after all but Dubai is a lot of fun and there is a huge variety of activities to take part in whether you drink or not.

Any more questions then give me a shout but yeh I'd say go for it!


----------



## desertlife

*Avoid Wesgreen*

Avoid


----------



## Greg2000

*Gregory*

I am working at Wesgreen since 2013 as a Class Teacher. I have Bachelor of Education in Secondary Teaching. Wesgreen offered me a contract which is enough for me and my family and I am getting Accommodation + Insurance + 2 Kids free to study. I used to teach in a school in Abu Dhabi, which I won't name.I shared my 3 bedroom apartment with another teacher and the school did not inform me about this. Wesgreen has provided me with fully furnished 2 bedrooms and 1 hall apartment for me and my family only. I find Wesgreen very upfront in this regards.

Wesgreen is paying us more gratuity than mentioned in the UAE Labor Law. In addition to that, we received a bonus and an IPad mini on completing our first year of service here.

I had accepted a position at a school in Dubai and when I arrived there, the school was closed! I had to stay in a hotel for a week. out: This is when I got in touch with Wesgreen and they employed me. There are schools in Abu Dhabi and Dubai that are not even paying the salaries of employees on time. The same was my case, but Wesgreen is paying me on time. Although, I have heard from only one of my colleagues on the delay of the his salary but I receive my salary on time. The management is very helpful and kind towards the employees at Wesgreen. They help us through any way they can. I would recommend Wesgreen to any teacher who is willing to teach in a multi-cultural and ethical place like Sharjah.


----------

